# Am I too old?



## ZenFlow7

First, Ill at least introduce myself... I'm 22 years old, currently residing in maine. I was givin the oppertunity to start skiing when I was about 3 or 4 years old, while growing up in colorado. I stayed with it in to my mid teens, at which point I was given a snow board. I think I was around 16 or 17, I had always wanted to ride... but was always nervous about how difficult it'd be in comparison. So I tried a few times... landed on my ass one too many, and gave up. It became something that sat in my garage for the last few years.... I would go once or twice a season, improve a small amount, then put it away again. 

But then this season... something hit me one day while I was boarding. It was right during the first perfect toe to heel Id ever pulled off... before then id been only riding on my heel, barely able to stand. That was about a month ago. Since then, Ive come up to hitting blues at a decent speed, with quick controlled heel-toe action... and even worked up the courage to start hitting up the park. I havent really done anything too amazing... I hit a 6 footer at sunday river with a tail grab a couple of times and felt pretty damn good... 

But here's my dilema, sorry it took so long to get to;

Ive fallen in love with boarding. Ive gone every day the lifts have been open in my town, even in the worst blizzards we've had. I want to make something out of it. Am I too old to go pro? I certainly dont mean olympic... but at least a career? I dont care if I have to pick up journalism to support it... I think Ive finally, after 22 years, found what I want to do.... but now Im curious if its too late.


----------



## BliND KiNK

I'd love to hear what others say about this...

I don't think you are ever too old considering you take care of your body and have the drive to keep up with a younger crowd... but man... when you hit that perfect carve... or a kicker... my first grab, first spin... all of those things give you like an inside hunger that can't be quenched...

and that's why this is as much of a sport as anything else.


----------



## swilber08

BliND KiNK said:


> I'd love to hear what others say about this...
> 
> I don't think you are ever too old considering you take care of your body and have the drive to keep up with a younger crowd... but man... when you hit that perfect carve... or a kicker... my first grab, first spin... all of those things give you like an inside hunger that can't be quenched...
> 
> and that's why this is as much of a sport as anything else.


im 20 and i have gotten pretty good in my first year boarding so i cant help but wonder how late some pros get started too

not to say that i think i could make it at all, just wondering...thats why im goin to grad school haha


----------



## little devil

I'd imagine if you have the talent and attitude its never too late.

But the problem is having both those things. I cant beleive the shit going down.


----------



## --bigtime--

Jeremy Jones is 35


----------



## little devil

Which one? Trick question! They both are! j/k but no... they both actaully are. Jp walker aswell. 

All the older guys who are around right now were around along time before. When they were 20 and shit. 

I havent heard of any 35 year olds getting attention and rep outta nowhere. 

But holy fuck man, JP born in 1976 still fucking KILLING it. Thats crazy.


----------



## freshy

To be blunt, if you just learned to link you carves and are doing tail grabs I think your dreaming. I'm not saying it's too late, it's good your so stoked on it, but unless by next year or two your doing switch rodeos and at least 900's if not 1080's or in the least getting in the top 3 in contests your not going to catch anyone's attention.
If you already hung it up once because you fell on your but whats going to happen when you start breaking bones, because lets face it, it will happen if your going to push yourself to be pro.

If your that serious about becoming pro then go to one of those clinics with pro's as teachers and go to one of those jump facilities in the summer and practice all year long. Move from Maine back to Colorado or further west. IMHO that's the only way you stand a chance.


----------



## caneyhead

Ya'll forgot the part about quiting your regular job and finding something to do that will let you Board every day. Then enough money to go south for a few months during the summer. Need to make up for lost time. 

I'm thinking at my pace that I'll be ready to go pro at 80. Wonder if I could get depends or viagra to sponser me.


----------



## oneshot

Ive been pro my whole life.. 37 now... so no. You are not too old..


----------



## david_z

ZenFlow7 said:


> I think Ive finally, after 22 years, found what I want to do.... but now Im curious if its too late.


I don't wanna burst your bubble bro, but, consider it bursted. This forum (and others like it) are full of kids and old men and everyone in between who area already better than you (or me) and have loads more talent - all of whom have approximately zero chance of ever making a career out of snowboarding. Not to mention the thousands of kids (and old men, and everyone in between) at _every hill_ across the country who don't participate in the blogs, forums, twitters, etc., who are already throwing down seriously, with an equally zero chance of making a career out of snowboarding.

The market will pay maybe something like maybe a couple hundred people out of 7 billion. You got better odds of getting bitten by a shark in Nebraska. 

OTOH if you want to be a "snow journalist" that might be one route you could pursue. But it ain't "pro snowboarding". It's "pro journalism" with a snowboarding slant 

There's also film, photo, marketing/advertising/promotions/etc., and the myriad other jobs that every major resort and snowsports industry requires to keep the wheels in motion (accounting, finance, HR, etc...). Possibilities are there but you gotta make the right moves at the right time and know the right people and also have a lot of luck.

Not hating, if you wanna shoot for the moon you f*cking go for it I won't stand in your way and hopefully you prove me wrong; but the odds are not in your favor. Good luck!


----------



## BliND KiNK

david_z said:


> The market will pay maybe something like maybe a couple hundred people out of 7 billion. You got better odds of getting bitten by a shark in Nebraska.


I get it, there are no sharks here =P


----------



## kysnowboarder

I love the idea of being good at something. I enjoy...the thought of being good enough to go pro. It is a fantastic dream...and yes I have had it the dream both in day and in sleep, not just about snow boarding but mountain biking to. Reality is I don't have the talent to start with...the work ethic is there but not the talent. I am not even that good at snow boarding to begin with lol

Going pro shouldn't be a goal...it is something that will happen if all of the ingredients are there. If you are trying and ingredients are not there the effort and some of the things you will have to do will take the enjoyment away which ultimately will wreck the attempt.

Progressing is fun..but if you try too hard it can be frustrating, there nothing fun about that.


----------



## swilber08

kysnowboarder said:


> I love the idea of being good at something. I enjoy...the thought of being good enough to go pro. It is a fantastic dream...and yes I have had it the dream both in day and in sleep, not just about snow boarding but mountain biking to. Reality is I don't have the talent to start with...the work ethic is there but not the talent. I am not even that good at snow boarding to begin with lol
> 
> Going pro shouldn't be a goal...it is something that will happen if all of the ingredients are there. If you are trying and ingredients are not there the effort and some of the things you will have to do will take the enjoyment away which ultimately will wreck the attempt.
> 
> Progressing is fun..but if you try too hard it can be frustrating, there nothing fun about that.


well said sir


----------



## ZenFlow7

david_z said:


> I don't wanna burst your bubble bro, but, consider it bursted. This forum (and others like it) are full of kids and old men and everyone in between who area already better than you (or me) and have loads more talent - all of whom have approximately zero chance of ever making a career out of snowboarding. Not to mention the thousands of kids (and old men, and everyone in between) at _every hill_ across the country who don't participate in the blogs, forums, twitters, etc., who are already throwing down seriously, with an equally zero chance of making a career out of snowboarding.
> 
> The market will pay maybe something like maybe a couple hundred people out of 7 billion. You got better odds of getting bitten by a shark in Nebraska.
> 
> OTOH if you want to be a "snow journalist" that might be one route you could pursue. But it ain't "pro snowboarding". It's "pro journalism" with a snowboarding slant
> 
> There's also film, photo, marketing/advertising/promotions/etc., and the myriad other jobs that every major resort and snowsports industry requires to keep the wheels in motion (accounting, finance, HR, etc...). Possibilities are there but you gotta make the right moves at the right time and know the right people and also have a lot of luck.
> 
> Not hating, if you wanna shoot for the moon you f*cking go for it I won't stand in your way and hopefully you prove me wrong; but the odds are not in your favor. Good luck!


Thanks for all of the responses, encouraging or discouraging. This one in partic caught my attention though as it was what I was expecting to hear. I think its a pretty objective realistic view. I mean, I never expected olympic or similar like I said... But, as someone pointed out, jeremy jones age. Now that guy is living my fuckin dream. Im obviously not looking to out do sean white at 22 for example, but I believe I can find something I can do... possibly not competition, but as said... video/photo/etc. After watching "Nowhere" previews for the first half of an entire day, I can confidently say thats somewhat along the lines of what I want to do. Hit uncharted routes, etc. My attitude.... probably needs a little work, but my dedication has never failed me. Still hitting the slopes day in day out, and heading down to a golf course tomorrow with a few friends to make jumps to practice spins/grabs off.

Anyway, thanks all for the support, realism, and bluntness too. Nothing anyone said made me think its impossible if you want it enough


----------



## ZenFlow7

Oh, on one further note... I would never snowboard for the money, I snowboard to fly down mountains. That being said, if I could become good enough that the money would come along with the love... thats what Im looking for


----------



## Hodgepodge

ZenFlow7 said:


> Oh, on one further note... I would never snowboard for the money, I snowboard to fly down mountains.


you've hit the nail on the head with that one buddy. thats what it all comes down to. even for the pro's, in the end, its about snowboarding.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Though if pro means getting paid while snowboarding...the pro/volly patrol, cat/heli guide, instructor could be within reach. If I weren't twice your age...a seasonal heli/cat guide would be way better than a contest whore.


----------



## ZenFlow7

Just a quick update with a few more questions...

So, todays the first day Ive taken off since you've heard from me. The only reason for this is the rain which is currently washing my jump into the mud -__- But... during the days of practice, I nailed nose, midboard, and tail grabs and perfected them. I was only catching about 12 ft of air, but it was good to get a sense of control in the air. Ive been trying 180's and 360's... landing every once in a while.. Ive watched as many instructional videos as I can stomach on the matter haha, but I think I may have nailed down what my trouble with spins is. Im riding on a beautiful 159cm 02' gnu... sold off a few things that I needed to get rid of and bought some new burton custom bindings and burton poach boots. But the board is stiff as fuck. No, really. Like seriously fucking stiff. I can lift my front foot aprox 4-5 inches off the ground when going for an olly. It doesnt have any indent in the middle of the board, so Ive been told itd be better used as an all mountain/deep powder board. Ive looked and looked... but if I were looking for a cheap ass practice board for the park, what site would be best?

Second question... not quite as lengthly. As far as my "job" and financial set up.... lets just say Im on a years probation for my last job. Financially, Im okay... not great, certainly could be a shit ton better by this point... but Im set enough to maintain myself through the winter without having to pick up a day job. If I were to move at the end of winter, which Im seriously considering now... I would need to stake out cheap places to stay, job possibilities in the area if I were going to stay perminantly... etc. This brings me to the question... I have a short list of places to consider, but Im looking for advice from snowboarders who have riden at least a few of these places before I make any decision. Listed most likely to least.

California
Colorado
Alaska
Utah
Oregon
(Once all of my BS with probation is over, also very highly considered canada... as it would be somewhat closer to home than across the country.)

Any advice, as always... is greatly appreciated.

Edit: On a last note... Heli pilot is something Ive very seriously considered. While the expense of classes and licensing would be horrendous.... the outcome is endless boarding and high paying high risk jobs. Which sounds pretty much right up my ally. Im very open when it comes to what I pick up as a secondary profession... so long as I get to spend my days on the mountain, Im happy


----------



## swilber08

ZenFlow7 said:


> Just a quick update with a few more questions...
> 
> So, todays the first day Ive taken off since you've heard from me. The only reason for this is the rain which is currently washing my jump into the mud -__- But... during the days of practice, I nailed nose, midboard, and tail grabs and perfected them. I was only catching about 12 ft of air, but it was good to get a sense of control in the air. Ive been trying 180's and 360's... landing every once in a while.. Ive watched as many instructional videos as I can stomach on the matter haha, but I think I may have nailed down what my trouble with spins is. Im riding on a beautiful 159cm 02' gnu... sold off a few things that I needed to get rid of and bought some new burton custom bindings and burton poach boots. But the board is stiff as fuck. No, really. Like seriously fucking stiff. I can lift my front foot aprox 4-5 inches off the ground when going for an olly. It doesnt have any indent in the middle of the board, so Ive been told itd be better used as an all mountain/deep powder board. Ive looked and looked... but if I were looking for a cheap ass practice board for the park, what site would be best?
> 
> Second question... not quite as lengthly. As far as my "job" and financial set up.... lets just say Im on a years probation for my last job. Financially, Im okay... not great, certainly could be a shit ton better by this point... but Im set enough to maintain myself through the winter without having to pick up a day job. If I were to move at the end of winter, which Im seriously considering now... I would need to stake out cheap places to stay, job possibilities in the area if I were going to stay perminantly... etc. This brings me to the question... I have a short list of places to consider, but Im looking for advice from snowboarders who have riden at least a few of these places before I make any decision. Listed most likely to least.
> 
> California
> Colorado
> Alaska
> Utah
> Oregon
> (Once all of my BS with probation is over, also very highly considered canada... as it would be somewhat closer to home than across the country.)
> 
> Any advice, as always... is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Edit: On a last note... Heli pilot is something Ive very seriously considered. While the expense of classes and licensing would be horrendous.... the outcome is endless boarding and high paying high risk jobs. Which sounds pretty much right up my ally. Im very open when it comes to what I pick up as a secondary profession... so long as I get to spend my days on the mountain, Im happy


oh rly?


----------



## kraig4422

ZenFlow7 said:


> Just a quick update with a few more questions...
> 
> So, todays the first day Ive taken off since you've heard from me. The only reason for this is the rain which is currently washing my jump into the mud -__- But... during the days of practice, I nailed nose, midboard, and tail grabs and perfected them. I was only catching about 12 ft of air, but it was good to get a sense of control in the air. Ive been trying 180's and 360's... landing every once in a while.. Ive watched as many instructional videos as I can stomach on the matter haha, but I think I may have nailed down what my trouble with spins is. Im riding on a beautiful 159cm 02' gnu... sold off a few things that I needed to get rid of and bought some new burton custom bindings and burton poach boots. But the board is stiff as fuck. No, really. Like seriously fucking stiff. I can lift my front foot aprox 4-5 inches off the ground when going for an olly. It doesnt have any indent in the middle of the board, so Ive been told itd be better used as an all mountain/deep powder board. Ive looked and looked... but if I were looking for a cheap ass practice board for the park, what site would be best?
> 
> Second question... not quite as lengthly. As far as my "job" and financial set up.... lets just say Im on a years probation for my last job. Financially, Im okay... not great, certainly could be a shit ton better by this point... but Im set enough to maintain myself through the winter without having to pick up a day job. If I were to move at the end of winter, which Im seriously considering now... I would need to stake out cheap places to stay, job possibilities in the area if I were going to stay perminantly... etc. This brings me to the question... I have a short list of places to consider, but Im looking for advice from snowboarders who have riden at least a few of these places before I make any decision. Listed most likely to least.
> 
> California
> Colorado
> Alaska
> Utah
> Oregon
> (Once all of my BS with probation is over, also very highly considered canada... as it would be somewhat closer to home than across the country.)
> 
> Any advice, as always... is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Edit: On a last note... Heli pilot is something Ive very seriously considered. While the expense of classes and licensing would be horrendous.... the outcome is endless boarding and high paying high risk jobs. Which sounds pretty much right up my ally. Im very open when it comes to what I pick up as a secondary profession... so long as I get to spend my days on the mountain, Im happy


Alright dood here is my advice. Your best bet is on the business side of this sport. My advice would be to go to school, ride in your spare time and do everything you can to get out West/network with companies - Burton, Forum, TW snow, resorts, etc... Not trying to burst your bubble but I'm 32, have ridden pretty much everywhere in the West/Canada, been riding for 17 years and haven't gotten as much as a free lunch in a resort cafeteria. Breaking into the pro scene and making a living from it is probably harder than getting into the NFL draft.


----------



## david_z

kraig4422 said:


> Breaking into the pro scene and making a living from it is probably harder than getting into the NFL draft.


It's because you don't have enough credits on snowboardingforum.com


----------



## kraig4422

david_z said:


> It's because you don't have enough credits on snowboardingforum.com


Has to be it :laugh:


----------



## ZenFlow7

kraig4422 said:


> Alright dood here is my advice. Your best bet is on the business side of this sport. My advice would be to go to school, ride in your spare time and do everything you can to get out West/network with companies - Burton, Forum, TW snow, resorts, etc... Not trying to burst your bubble but I'm 32, have ridden pretty much everywhere in the West/Canada, been riding for 17 years and haven't gotten as much as a free lunch in a resort cafeteria. Breaking into the pro scene and making a living from it is probably harder than getting into the NFL draft.


Aye, as Ive said Im not planning on going pro by definition. Maybe I should have worded that differently. What Im aiming for is more documentary aimed any way, and thus would require going back to school. So I am keeping that in mind with planning, although its only one of many factors. The last thing I want to do is become one of those sport sellout whores, like the david beckham of soccer... gets paid a milli just for wearing a fuckin pair of shoes for a certain amount of time. Regardless though... I do understand what you're saying. Im not beyond hope yet though... Im too in love with it. If I can get just one piece of something like jeremy jones does.... thats all I could ever wish for.

Edit: Back to the original questions... does anyone have any tips about location advantages? Id like to hear about it from someone who has lived or currently lives near any of the areas I listed... Cali/AK/CO etc. Any information helps... especially on the alaska front. Where are the major colleges, mountains etc.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

ZenFlow7 said:


> .... lets just say Im on a years probation for my last job.


What was your last job?...bank robbery, murder, kidnapping...well if a felony...probably no Canada and pretty sure no heli piglet...well maybe heli mule across the boarder.


----------



## ZenFlow7

Snowolf said:


> Alaska:
> 
> Anchorage is your best bet...University of Alaska and Alyeska is the only resort in Alaska that has a lot to offer in the way of good terrain and they now have a super pipe. There is a ton of BC riding in the Chugach.
> 
> Oregon:
> 
> Mt. Hood is where to be if you want the longest lift accessed season possible. With Timberline, you have year round riding up on Palmer. During the winter, Meadows is where it is at for natural terrain. University of Oregon is down in Corvalis.
> 
> 
> Side note on the heli pilot idea:
> 
> I am a Private pilot and pre 9-11 was in an airline training academy to become an airline pilot. Heli is the most competitive aviation job there is and only a very experienced high time commercial heli pilot has a chance at this job. It is something that heli pilots only dream of. Before you can even hope to get a job in the right seat of a fixed wing regional carrier, you better have a minimum of 1500 hours of pilot in command time. For a heli, double it. Before you could have a chance at being a snowboard/ skiing heli pilot in some place like Alaska, you would need years and thousands of hours at the stick of a news helicopter and a lot of that time would need to be in Alaska. I think you have better chance of becoming the next Jeremy Jones than this based on my own experience in the aviation industry.
> 
> As an instructor I am "technically" a "pro snowboarder" but I make about $200 a week tops doing that....not going to give up the day job just yet....:laugh: My advice is to have your career and then have snowboarding.


Thanks much for the info! I had no idea oregon was such an option. Makes sense though, I have been out that direction before. 

As far as the pilot idea... Ive actually come close to my private pilots license, only have a few hundred hours flight in a cesna 189(?) but that was years ago. So thats where that idea had spurted from. im pretty settled on the direction of journalism/documentary... And Ill do what I have to along the way.


To answer the question about my last job... aggrivated trafficking in scheduled drugs. gonna leave it at that.

Edit: Ill end up with a year of probation, so canada is out of the option until thats over. better than taking a felony charge and never being able to leave again though.


----------



## gls:maverick

If your looking for a way to make some scratch and get a max amount of time boarding during the good months out west (basically the equivelant of going pro) try Alaskan fishing. I have a good buddy who didn't do crab (I think he did some sort of fish), but it was in Alaska. He made enough in a fishing season to take the rest of the year off, pay for an apartment and shred 24/7 for like 5-6 months a year. Always sounded like a good idea to me.

Now he is a wildfire fighter in Tahoe I think.....or maybe northern Cali. Either way; good luck.


----------



## ZenFlow7

Aye, Ive got a couple friends here from alaska that said the same thing. They may even know a few people to get a hold of who need crews over there... so you never know. Like I said... Im willing to do just about anything to make it work. Ive been an avid mountaineer most my life... and after how much Ive changed this season, back to my old habbits... the healthier ones... and after watching movies like deeper, and nowhere... I know what I want to do.


----------



## crsv619

since i fell in love with snowboarding, i've been trying to figure out how to shred 100 days a season and still make a living. ruled out going pro, but thanks to this thread, i've discovered becoming a fisher(wo)man in alaska. where do i sign up?


----------



## ZenFlow7

Just wanted to check in again and update progress.

1 broken thumb
1 dislocated collar bone (which I unfortunatly let heal wrong and just found out about)
several bruises on my arse, legs, and back
2 bad incidents of snowburn on the face
1 run of just about pissing myself on a double black at sunday river.


All in all Im pretty happy, Ive hit a couple double blacks, never hit less than a single if I can help it now.. Been practicing in the park the last few days now, threw my first frontside 360 ever yesterday... nailed a couple more today. Grabs are getting smoother, been nailing methods left and right. Riding a few rails, but nothing with crazy curves yet. So yeah... guess my main aim right now is to nail 360s on frontside and backside.... then either work on bigger air or backflips... although Im wicked hesitant about flipping... Any more tips for where Im at would be really appreciated


----------



## ZenFlow7

So.... put together a short with a few clips a friend was taking of me... Its nothing great, especially after watching some of the videos out there... but, I was just fuckin around with it anyway. Still a long ways to go before I really care about the quality.

YouTube - First snowboard short


----------



## Droid Axiom

ZenFlow7 said:


> So.... put together a short with a few clips a friend was taking of me... Its nothing great, especially after watching some of the videos out there... but, I was just fuckin around with it anyway. Still a long ways to go before I really care about the quality.
> 
> YouTube - First snowboard short


i think you are doin awesome for your first season.... video made me giggle when u fell


----------



## Edp25

I think this is very cool. Good job and great attitude. Congratz!


----------



## ZenFlow7

Droid Axiom said:


> i think you are doin awesome for your first season.... video made me giggle when u fell


hahah thanks much guys

yeah, my buddy filming and I cracked the fuck up watching a few of the clips... especially the swan dive attempt at a method. gotta look close on that one to see the real pain hahah


----------



## ZenFlow7

So!

Things have been goin really well... at least until 10 days ago, when I tore ligements on the outside and inside of my ankle slipping down some stairs... Being off the snow is driving me crazy now, its like an addiction with withdrawl...

Anyway, Ive got a short update for you guys... Had an awesome trip out to jay peak, vermont - and I know this post should be in trip reports, but its relevant to the original post. A buddy and I went out that way with the intention of being there for 2 days... we stayed about a week and a half. I dont think Ive had more fun, or been as scared since I started out this year. The tram was... an experience on its own. At the start of the trip I was pissing myself hardcore, like.... major pucker factor even on blues. But... after a while of cruising around and some good powder dumps, I was having the time of my life and making serious progress... at least, I think.

I got a video of a run in the park, and a run on some of the harder glades on the mountain... any feedback for my riding would be really appreciated!

Park

YouTube - Jay peak small park

(just a personal note, I got frustrated at how sloppy my method grabs were and kept trying to nail it, hence most of the grabs being method)

Glade

YouTube - Everglade/expo glade run. Jay peak, Vermont.


----------



## basser

I wonder what happened with this guy.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

^
perhaps became a golf caddy



swilber08 said:


> View attachment 4993


----------

